

Chic Geek: The ground rules to separate yourself from the unwashed nerds - g0atbutt
http://codesketch.com/?p=1200

======
g0atbutt
Extremely well written article.

It's great owning your own business and not worrying about a dress code, but
I'll be honest here. Since starting my startup I've stayed in my boxers till
noon one or two more times then I'd like to admit.

